# Entry fees (Audax)



## compo (11 Aug 2013)

I wish that someone could explain to Audax organisers that the cheque book is pretty well obsolete nowadays. I no longer even have one. I see quite a few organisers accept PayPal, quite a few that is except the rides I wanted to enter who all want cheques.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Aug 2013)

I share your pain. Still, at least they aren't demanding postal orders eh?


----------



## edindave (11 Aug 2013)

Send the fee in Royal Mail postage stamps, insisting that they are legal tender


----------



## Dan_h (12 Aug 2013)

What are you talking about? It is surely part of the retro appeal of Audax, In fact I think they should ban PayPal and GPS DIY audaxes... and carbon bikes, variable gears and clean shaven riders 

Oh and bring back the mudguards rule!


----------



## compo (12 Aug 2013)

Dan_h said:


> What are you talking about? It is surely part of the retro appeal of Audax, In fact I think they should ban PayPal and GPS DIY audaxes... and carbon bikes, variable gears and clean shaven riders
> 
> Oh and bring back the mudguards rule!


 
You don't look old enough to remember retro.....


----------



## yello (12 Aug 2013)

I quite like writing cheques. And, no, that's not an offer


----------



## alans (17 Oct 2013)

yello said:


> I quite like writing cheques. And, no, that's not an offer


 

My body is currently unable to cash the cheques that my mind writes beyond a value of 50km


----------



## mcshroom (17 Oct 2013)

The volunteers that organise audaxes choose how they want payment. Most now are happy with paypal (since AUK put some time into sorting out an integrated system for it), but some organisers are not particularly computer literate, or don't trust their bank details to computers, and I would prefer them to offer events with cheque entry over focing every organiser to take online payments and losing good organisers such as Dave Hudson.

If you really can't handle cheques, ask the organiser if you can pay on the day.


----------



## alans (17 Oct 2013)

mcshroom said:


> , but some organisers are not particularly computer literate, or don't trust their bank details to computers, .


 
as are/as don't some AUK members/riders


----------



## Philip Whiteman (20 Oct 2013)

I am currently accepting bookings for my February Snowdrop Express audax. Out of the 120 entries received to date, only 4 have been by cheque with the rest via Paypal. I look forward to receiving your electronic entry too


----------



## Ian H (20 Oct 2013)

It can be frustrating, and by all means tell the organiser of your favourite event that postal entry is a problem for you. The AUK system does require that each organiser has his/her own Paypal account. The entry form submit button takes you there. It's possible that we might put a central payment system in place, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## doonhaemer (20 Oct 2013)

If you pay cash on the day remember that for Audax it's 20 shilling to the pound and 12 pennies in a shilling.
That said, I take TLI memberships and they too are by cheque, alternatives are postal orders and carefully wrapped up cash, which isn't such a big risk when it's only a tenner or less. I would also accept postage stamps as suggested above. Why not get a cheque book anyway?


----------



## fungus (21 Oct 2013)

Can't you just order a cheque book from your bank?


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Oct 2013)

I would have thought a guy who wants to learn about fractions would be comfortable with cheques.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fractions-help-sought-please.142106/


----------



## michaelcycle (21 Oct 2013)

Can I pay with my Blankety Blank cheque book and pen?


----------



## sackville d (21 Oct 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> Can I pay with my Blankety Blank cheque book and pen?


Ah, Blankety Blank....memories.....sad, depressing memories............I`d get a cheque book sorted out tho Compo..


----------

